# FREE user@macosx.com accounts?



## ScottW (Apr 3, 2001)

We are thinking of tossing the "enhanced" features of our previous email offering, and providing the service for FREE. The only catch is a ONE TIME SETUP FEE that would go toward the ongoing cost of keeping macosx.com online and providing the mail forwarding services.

This would be for a virtual alias account.

The POLL is to help get your feedback, so we make the best decision.


----------



## VGZ (Apr 4, 2001)

I wouldn't mind having the alias.  I think $10.00 is a small price to help keep this great site up and running, Especially since it would be a one time fee.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 5, 2001)

Helping contribute to keep the site up and running is great...but I don't want to pay for an alias when I already have 5 domains of my own 

Providing Hosting or server space is something that I could help out with...


----------



## macavenger (Apr 5, 2001)

I would have to agree with Fahrvergnuugen. As much as I like this site, and would enjoy having a macosx.com e-mail address, with the number of e-mail addresses I already have (such as mac.com) I would not be willing to pay. Or at any rate, not more than a couple of dollars.


----------



## sfish (Apr 5, 2001)

I have to admit that I have a hard time justifying paying $10 or $15 just to get another email address - cool though the domain and its resources are.  

Maybe you could work out something like giving out email addresses to people who are senior members (i.e. rewards for examplary participation) and offering banners for sites that might help get the word out. 

For hard cash, consider offering some branded merchandise. Macsurfshop.com might be willing to work with you to make a t-shirt.  Mints, mousepads, koozies, magnets, stickers, and the like might be good ways to bring in money.



Just some thoughts...


----------



## VGZ (Apr 5, 2001)

I have to agree with you sfish.  I would be willing to pay $10 (more to help the site than for the e-mail)  but the idea of selling merchandise is better.

sfish what do those of us with 300-400 posts or more get.  I still say there should be more ranks.


----------



## sfish (Apr 5, 2001)

Didn't I see something in the FAQ about the possibility of being allowed to create a custom status (is this the same as the rank)?  Maybe after posting 3-400 messages, you could be allowed to customize your rank title.  

Just a thought.


----------



## VGZ (Apr 5, 2001)

You can already customize it.  You don't have to have any posts as far as I can tell.


----------



## sfish (Apr 5, 2001)

I don't seem to have that option.  Where is that located?  Maybe it is turned on only for the more prolific (or seasoned) posters.


----------



## Pascal (Apr 8, 2001)

I am no fan of ads, but then again adding ads to the forum pages would not be a shameful thing to do in a business such as this one... Right now, there are only 3 tiny ones : you could at least ad two standard sized ads (one at the top, one at the bottom) !

But no pop-up ads and other consoles... Yuck !


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 8, 2001)

Small ads would be acceptable, but not enough of em to choke small bandwidth users like myself.

pop-ups...NO WAY...they are annoying as hell!


----------

